# Blackpool abandoned



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Blackpool champ show has now been abandoned as the winds were that bad as i heard the catering tent blew in setting a chef's clothes on fire, the ambulance and fire brigade are on site and all exhibitors asked to leave so dont know what will happen now but thought our benching tent was going to take off  Now am home safe and well so is Leoti she did manage to see the judge who gave her a reserve but the wind was putting so many dogs off


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

Highampress are putting info on as we speak about here's the link
Higham Press Ltd - Championship Dog Show Results and Information

Hope everyone else got home safe and sound, I'm quite glad we stayed at home this year, by the looks of the results from yesterday it wasn't a huge turn out.

Take care
Sarah


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

oh no, the winds awful here too, hope everyones ok.....


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

WOW Hope everyone i sokay. I was there Friday and it was overcast and windy in the morning, but by the afternoon I was sunbathing


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

clueless said:


> WOW Hope everyone i sokay. I was there Friday and it was overcast and windy in the morning, but by the afternoon I was sunbathing


i know it was lovely on friday as i was stewarding and Saturday was wet but today was awful


----------



## basi (Nov 9, 2007)

Highampress now have pics up of the showgorund


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Have not long got back - tents were flying over head and onto roads there were many injuries - I stayed to help a friend get her trade stand packed away - the fire brigade were telling us all to get the hell off the showground and as we were stood another tent took off - it was bedlam - .
Anyone heard from Jo P??? I didnt get to meet up with her and dont know if she has got home ok?????
It was very scarey - a friend was an inch from being belted by a huge steel frame from one of the tents.
We didnt get judged along with many other breeds. The site look like a war had taken place!!!!!


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Have not long got back - tents were flying over head and onto roads there were many injuries - I stayed to help a friend get her trade stand packed away - the fire brigade were telling us all to get the hell off the showground and as we were stood another tent took off - it was bedlam - .
> Anyone heard from Jo P??? I didnt get to meet up with her and dont know if she has got home ok?????
> It was very scarey - a friend was an inch from being belted by a huge steel frame from one of the tents.
> We didnt get judged along with many other breeds. The site look like a war had taken place!!!!!


glad to hear you are ok cannot believe the devastation on the higham press site I see there were a lot of ambulances etc what stand is your friends Jo P has been on here this evening so hopefully is ok


----------



## leoti (Dec 9, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Have not long got back - tents were flying over head and onto roads there were many injuries - I stayed to help a friend get her trade stand packed away - the fire brigade were telling us all to get the hell off the showground and as we were stood another tent took off - it was bedlam - .
> Anyone heard from Jo P??? I didnt get to meet up with her and dont know if she has got home ok?????
> It was very scarey - a friend was an inch from being belted by a huge steel frame from one of the tents.
> We didnt get judged along with many other breeds. The site look like a war had taken place!!!!!


Jo P is fine she posted on another thread , it was awful wasnt it, scared me glad i packed all my stuff before we went in the ring as was leaving what ever the result had been , we were benched up near the catering tent


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Debbie said:


> Have not long got back - tents were flying over head and onto roads there were many injuries - I stayed to help a friend get her trade stand packed away - the fire brigade were telling us all to get the hell off the showground and as we were stood another tent took off - it was bedlam - .
> Anyone heard from Jo P??? I didnt get to meet up with her and dont know if she has got home ok?????
> It was very scarey - a friend was an inch from being belted by a huge steel frame from one of the tents.
> We didnt get judged along with many other breeds. The site look like a war had taken place!!!!!


i believe jo P was online earlier  
sounds terrible, flying tents


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Have seen Jo P - so glad shes ok 
My friends trade stand is tops and tails pet bedding I think LOL
Its run by Irene and Keith


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

glad i werent there,
glad everyone is back and ok   
are they going to rebook the day??


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

No clue what they are going to do Carol - some breeds never made it to the ring and some were only half judged etc......I doubt very much that they will get that site sorted in a rush and would many of us want to go back?????


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Have seen Jo P - so glad shes ok
> My friends trade stand is tops and tails pet bedding I think LOL
> Its run by Irene and Keith


wasnt keith the one that was taken ill at Bath


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

up setting for people travel a long way for the show, and upsetting for thoses that cant do the show at short notice.
i dare say they will tell what they are going to be doing about it


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Yes he was but thankfully he was at home today taking a rest as he went yesterday. He had a heartattack at Bath but is recovering very well. His wife Irene had the stand there and we all mucked in to help her get it packed away and home


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Debbie said:


> Yes he was but thankfully he was at home today taking a rest as he went yesterday. He had a heartattack at Bath but is recovering very well. His wife Irene had the stand there and we all mucked in to help her get it packed away and home


I think friends of mine were there with their stall as well John and Sandy S & C supplies


----------



## Debbie (Nov 10, 2007)

Hope they got out ok - didnt really get to see much of the stands the weather was that bad!!!!


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2008)

OMG 

Just surfaced after finally finishing marking and read this!!

Crikey - now I'm glad I wasn't there! I'm so pleased that all of you who did go got back safely, with no injuries to yourselves or your dogs. I've looked at the pics on Higham Press - it looks dreadful.


----------



## Tollisty (May 27, 2008)

Here is a report from a local paper, and some more photos.
Blackpool dog show terror - pictures - Blackpool Today


----------

